# Advice Needed Please



## Gav-1987 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi I was wondering if someone on here could help me please.

All my tumbler pigeons seem to be flying like they have been kept in stock for years, they have gone through the moult and when you pick one up they seem heavy and they they drop they are panting the heads off... Was wondering what I could give them to make them lighter cheers.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I have heard that substituting a certain percentage of their feed with rabbit pellets, can help in this matter. What are you feeding them and how much and how many times? How much is protein percent? Thanks.


----------



## willygog (Apr 22, 2014)

milo, and barley, and red wheat.. 1.5 tablespoons each.. a day. more barley more weight they loose..


----------

